# recovery



## thtrussiankid01 (Aug 31, 2010)

what do you guys do to recover after a gnarly of riding. And i dont mean stuff like kicking back and enjoying a few beers but shit like an ice bath or icyhot. And also how effective is it when you wake up the next day.After a normal day of riding i feel awesome at night but i wake and i feel like every one of my muscles are being stabbed.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I ride every day till the pain goes away.


----------



## thtrussiankid01 (Aug 31, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I ride every day till the pain goes away.


or until you die
which ever comes first


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Stretch before riding and take advil after riding lol


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I am a big believer in compression. It's very popular in endurance sports circles but not so much in snowboarding. I used to do cold water soaks but some days the thought of dipping into an icy bath just hurts too much. In the summer after a long trail run or mtb ride I might still do a cold soak, but then it's 90F out rather than 20F.

compression recovery research


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

stretch before and after. take protein. once you start going more often your body starts getting used to it.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

a light cardio workout the day after works great. I usually go to the gym and get on the treadmill and do a steady jog for around 20-30 minutes. It gets the blood flowing and reduces the lactic acid build up.

Also, taking a protien shake after riding is good to help your muscles recover during sleep.

Some people (myself included) think that the soreness is a great thing, because it means your legs got a good workout and are getting stronger.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

PanHandler said:


> Some people (myself included) think that the soreness is a great thing, because it means your legs got a good workout and are getting stronger.


I hear that. I relish the soreness. It lets me know I did something. It's the cherry on top.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Hot tub with a few beers and a ice cold bong does wonders. Or just a hot hub is fine too. Or a hot shower or bath if there is no hot tub. And also drink plenty of water, if I'm also drinking alcohol an extra glass of H2O for each drink should counter any dehydration.
But like others said snowboard everyday for a few weeks and your body doesn't really need any recovery time.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Ice and I use a product called BioFreeze, mostly Homeopathic stuff and some OTC pain relievers. 










Works for me


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

slyder said:


> Ice and I use a product called BioFreeze, mostly Homeopathic stuff and some OTC pain relievers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love BioFreeze! That menthol smell and cool burn -- its the Ben-Gay for this century.


----------



## pencap75 (Dec 10, 2008)

Yoga... its sounds gay but it works.

I do the yoga routine on the P90x video so I feel less girly.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

pencap75 said:


> Yoga... its sounds gay but it works.
> 
> I do the yoga routine on the P90x video so I feel less girly.


***.:cheeky4:


----------



## Rudso (Jan 18, 2011)

I have to agree, personality I like and enjoy the sore muscle feeling. It just means you had a great workout and your muscles will grow stronger and bigger. When you lift weights, that feeling goes away after a while and you try hard to get it back. 

Just take advantage of it, eat/drink some protein as soon as you can and it will help rebuild your muscles. 

No pain, no gain.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Advil for the soreness and protien for muscle recovery. I also take creatine throughout the season to increase muscle stamina.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Toecutter said:


> I hear that. I relish the soreness. It lets me know I did something. It's the cherry on top.


Love thast soreness too! If you feel TOO sore..just stop a little earlier...Listen to your body!


----------



## t-mac (Jan 21, 2011)

Like others have said, protein after to help the muscles repair themselves. 

Avoid the hot tub. Even though it feels really nice, the hot water will slow down the recovery. Ice baths or compression tights will speed up the recovery. Some studies show compression works better. I'm a marathon runner and think the ice baths are more effective, but I hate them in the winter.

Avoid taking too much Advil though. Taking too much can mask the pain associated with a more serious injury, or the start of a serious problem. I tore a calf muscle because I was taking Advil for the soreness and kept running.

One way to head off the problem is to wear compression tights under your gear while you ride. UA and Skins both make good stuff for the cold weather.


----------



## Prime320 (Jan 26, 2011)

Banana or two before along with a powerbar or something. The bananas will help you with muscle pump which will also help soreness and endurance. Hit up a protein shake as soon as you can after riding. Best bet is within 30 minutes of your physical activity. Sooner the beeter. Your muscles will want to eat that up for leaner growth and speedy recovery.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Comfilon's® ACTIVSKIN®: Performance Wear for Men I wear them under my scrubs at work when I know I am going to be on my feet for 10 or more hours. I wear them boarding but you have to wear your base layer on top of them still because they actually make you cooler... I also have some nike dri-fit soccer socks that actually have great compression on the feet and calves that I wear most days at work.... I like compression....


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Argo said:


> Comfilon's® ACTIVSKIN®: Performance Wear for Men I wear them under my scrubs at work when I know I am going to be on my feet for 10 or more hours. I wear them boarding but you have to wear your base layer on top of them still because they actually make you cooler... I also have some nike dri-fit soccer socks that actually have great compression on the feet and calves that I wear most days at work.... I like compression....


Somehow I don't think their ad is going to help with sales to this particular demographic...










This one or this one _maybe_, but not the first one.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

want me to put a picture of me in them? that will really sway you away. lol


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Argo said:


> want me to put a picture of me in them? that will really sway you away. lol


Ha! Oh no, that's quite alright. I'm feeling little woozy already.


----------



## KahWhyC (Nov 10, 2010)

I enjoy the sore muscles after a day of snowboarding when I have nothing to do the next day so I have an excuse to just lay there.


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

All great ideas. What about when you're on vacation and need a speedy recovery so you can head back out the next day? 

In prior years, it was never a problem, but now I am slightly older and rounder and worry that I'll have to take a day off.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Listheeb21 said:


> All great ideas. What about when you're on vacation and need a speedy recovery so you can head back out the next day?
> 
> In prior years, it was never a problem, but now I am slightly older and rounder and worry that I'll have to take a day off.


Was there anything in this thread that you couldn't do on vacation? Protein (eat something), cold soaks (bath tub), stretch, supplements, compression...


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

Toecutter said:


> Was there anything in this thread that you couldn't do on vacation? Protein (eat something), cold soaks (bath tub), stretch, supplements, compression...


Good point, Toecutter. That really was a poorly worded and shortsighted question. 

Don't think I will be doing any cold soaking, but I'm sure some food/vitamins and stretching will work just fine. Nervous about losing a day, that's all, especially if there's any new snow in the forecast.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Listheeb21 said:


> Good point, Toecutter. That really was a poorly worded and shortsighted question.
> 
> Don't think I will be doing any cold soaking, but I'm sure some food/vitamins and stretching will work just fine. Nervous about losing a day, that's all, especially if there's any new snow in the forecast.


If your legs are dying, as in on the verge of cramping up whenever you walk, and you want to salvage the next day, then consider the cold soaks (because they really do work well). One way to make it less shocking and painful is to start by soaking in the tub with lukewarm water, then run the cold tap to bring the temp down slowly. You'll still get the benefit without the shock.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Listheeb21 said:


> Good point, Toecutter. That really was a poorly worded and shortsighted question.
> 
> Don't think I will be doing any cold soaking, but I'm sure some food/vitamins and stretching will work just fine. Nervous about losing a day, that's all, especially if there's any new snow in the forecast.


I personally would just deal with the pain and ride.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

MistahTaki said:


> I personally would just deal with the pain and ride.


Soreness is no biggie but when your quads are cramping up and not functioning then it spoils the vacation.


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

I played indoor soccer for the first time in a year on Sunday night...when I woke up on Monday, my left knee was stiff and swollen. I can deal with general soreness, but the knee has me concerned. Better today, at least.

Anyone wear a brace when they ride?


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Listheeb21 said:


> I played indoor soccer for the first time in a year on Sunday night...when I woke up on Monday, my left knee was stiff and swollen. I can deal with general soreness, but the knee has me concerned. Better today, at least.
> 
> Anyone wear a brace when they ride?


I wear a brace with hinged metal bars on my forward knee. Last winter I caught my inside edge while skiing mach looney down some bowl. I heard/felt a pop and then was ragdolling down the hill, skis and poles everywhere. I suffered an MCL sprain that feels mostly better but it still makes me nervous.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

don't forget to stay hydrated as well. Muscle cramps and early fatigue are also signs of dehydration. Drinking water prior and when you can on the hill will help too.


----------

